# Can't decide - Which Boveda pack 65 or 69% RH?



## bimmerboy318 (Sep 1, 2010)

Right now I keep the handful of cigars I have in either a 5-space cigar caddy or in a tupperdor.

I've been using the floral foam humidifiers, more often than not they show close to 75% RH. My sticks showing signs of being softer. Also, they do not taste as sweet as I remember them.

Should I opt for the 65% Boveda packs or the 69% packs. My favorite smokes right now are the AF Hemingway and Oliva G.


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

I've always used 65% beads and try to maintain my coolerdors around 62%. Don't forget that there is more to humidity than the RH measured by a hygrometer. Temperature also affects actual humidity. I remember a good website having a great explanation of this. If I can find it again, I'll post it for you.


----------



## bimmerboy318 (Sep 1, 2010)

Which RH do the cigar companies pack inside their boxes?


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

I'm not sure how many companies outside of Fuente packs their cigars with Boveda packs. If I remember correctly, my boxes all had 72% packs in them, but manufacturers tend to ship their cigars more "wet" than for transportation. Whenever I travel with a sealed cigar caddy, I don't usually put any humidification in them. The cigars themselves tend to maintain around 60% for over a week, which is perfect for smoking (to me). It's similar to how some people "dry box" cigars.

Found the website:
Cigar Humidity | Cigar Humidor Humidity | Cigar Storage Humidity


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

I stay around 65%. At 70% my cigars seem too moist and soft. It's largely a matter of personal preference, though. Since yours are too soft at 75% start at the lower level and see how it turns out.


----------



## jtree26 (Aug 20, 2008)

I prefer 60-65% depending on the variety of smoke.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

jtree26 said:


> I prefer 60-65% depending on the variety of smoke.


Yep, 60-65% if the sweet spot. 70% is too moist in most cases in my opinion.


----------



## Straight Up Cigars (Oct 18, 2009)

It sounds like you are using this box for short term storage. In that case 65% should be perfect. They will smoke a little better at 65% than they would at 75%.

If you are storing the cigars for longer periods of time, they are best kept around 70% +, then brought back down to 65% for smoking.


----------



## bimmerboy318 (Sep 1, 2010)

Lowered the temp in my herfador for a couple days, and I can definitely taste a difference. 

However, I think alot of the bitterness was because I was over smoking the cigar.


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

sirxlaughs said:


> I'm not sure how many companies outside of Fuente packs their cigars with Boveda packs. If I remember correctly, my boxes all had 72% packs in them, but manufacturers tend to ship their cigars more "wet" than for transportation. Whenever I travel with a sealed cigar caddy, I don't usually put any humidification in them. The cigars themselves tend to maintain around 60% for over a week, which is perfect for smoking (to me). It's similar to how some people "dry box" cigars.
> 
> Found the website:
> Cigar Humidity | Cigar Humidor Humidity | Cigar Storage Humidity


Great link. Understanding how temperature affects RH is huge. There is going to be a big difference in what RH you keep your humidor based on where you live or even what time of year it is.


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

thanks for that link, ive seen it before but never looked around.....some good stuff!!!


----------

